

Ask HN: Why github repos don't have a share button? - HugoDias

Yes I'm too lazy to copy and share the link on my social networks. Why do not they just put this feature there?
======
CaioAlonso
It's probably the reverse of this same logic: "Why do not they just copy and
paste the link wherever they want to share it?"

------
waxjar
Assuming you're on Chrome, this might be helpful:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/addthis-share-
book...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/addthis-share-bookmark-
ne/cgbogdmdefihhljhfeiklfiedefalcde)

------
dotborg
actually, lack of those buttons is a feature

~~~
Socketubs
I agree.

------
ksherlock
eh, personally I wish people like you would just install 5 different share
this! toolbars so the web isn't polluted with share buttons.

